# Got Deactivated from UberEats but not UberX



## NJDriver78 (Aug 5, 2019)

Has anyone ever been deactivated from UberEats for low ratings? Is it possible to get support to reactivate the account? I do not like driving people.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

NJDriver78 said:


> Has anyone ever been deactivated from UberEats for low ratings? Is it possible to get support to reactivate the account? I do not like driving people.


I was deactivated from Eats because I was eating customers food.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Anubis said:


> I was deactivated from Eats because I was eating customers food.


Sons of *****es can’t appreciate you made the effort and picked it up, victimizing you and your SeeFood disease. Stay Gold Ponyboy !!


----------

